# Trip to Malaysia



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there. any members here from Malaysia? I will be traveling to Kuala Lumpur this coming Tuesday and would like to know what places you recommend to go out at night and also places to visit during the day.

Thanks


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

HOLY!! welcome to malaysia soon there pedro! sadly to say, I'm from the Pearl Of the Orient...  Penang... Kuala Lumpur has the majority of scapers though .. Coming over to penang? will be glad to help u out around though  ... 
http://www.my-mac.net/forum/index.php
Come to our local source of aquascaping forum and ask for advice.. Majority of us would personally want to help you out there my friend =D

Drew


----------



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi, an welcome to Malaysia later on, our contact is at stated in my-mac. Do please let us know around when you'll be arriving and let's have some fun


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Petro,
There are few interesting places you can visit in Kuala Lumpur. May I know how many days and nights you will stay in Kuala Lumpur? There are few places like:

1) KLCC = Kuala Lumpur City Center. Where Petronas Twin Tower is. It is just next to Mandarin Oriental Hotel. Walking distance to the entertainment zone where full of pubs, dance clubs, restaurants and disco.

2) If you are staying in somewhere we so called "Golden Triangle" where full of shopping malls like Sg.Wang Plaza, Lot 10, Pavillion, Star Hill and etc.

3) FRIM = Forest Research Instutite Malaysia. If you like mother nature. This is a place where you should go. But it is located quite far away from town. The nearest town to this place is Kepong. If you are taking cab to FRIM. At least an hour needed.

4) Batu Caves. Where you can see a giant Indian God. The caves is famous with bats and local indian temples. Get yourself sweat by climbing up 400+ staircase up to the caves. Entrance is FOC.

5) Zoo Negara. Located in Ampang or the MRR2 highway. The most interesting and attract my attention is they have an aquatic center where house lot of local fishes like wild betta, aquatic plants like crypts and etc. The person in charge of this section is Herman. I will give you his contact if you have enough time to pay a visit.

6) The rest are like Mid Valley shopping mall located in between Kuala Lumpur and Petaling Jaya. 1 Utama shopping mall in Damansara. The curve, Ikano Power Center where Ikea is. Located in Damansara as well.

Most of the local people in Malaysia will goto shopping mall and spend their leisure when there is a holiday or weekend. Nothing much of adventurer activity in Kuala Lumpur. Unless you want to spend sometime in Taman Negara, Pahang. It is National Park where you can fishing, jungle trecking and etc. If you like somewhere with cool weather, Genting where you can donate some money to a casino. Fraser Hill where famous with pine tree treck. Cameron Highland where famous with Boh Tea plantation and jungle trecking to moss garden.

From Kuala Lumpur to Genting - 1 hour +.
to Fraser Hill - 2 hours +.
to Cameron Highland - 3 hours.

Please don't hesitate to give me a call on 012 3771875 if you are arrive in Kuala Lumpur.

Cheers,
dom


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I've passed through there a couple times. Bad air quality, but exceptional food. Nonya (fusion between Chinese and Malay) is very tasty. The street hawkers make some of the best food around KL. Look for a queue and you can't go wrong. Soups are excellent. I'm currently craving some prawn mee. Also try some satay (grilled meat on a thin bamboo stick). 

After being happy with KL food, I was amazed to find even better food is in Penang!


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes. Malaysia with quite high humid and warm weather all the time. Plus the air pollution from different type of vechiles most of the foreigners can't really get well with. Ruki, you got a good taste. Penang is the famous place with good food all the time. No other place can beat it with.

Prawn mee/noodle in KL a bit different with Penang. Satay, I am prefer to have a nice and juicy one in Kajang (30-45mins drive from KL town.) And you must try the famous Nyonya food in Malacca.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

All,


Thanks for the advice. I definitevely will look into all things you have said...


----------

